# Software Upgrade



## Frederik Magle

I have just upgraded the forum software to the latest version of vBulletin (as well as the latest versions of many plugins/modifications).

Please report any glitches you may encounter.

Regards,
Frederik


----------



## Guest

Just a point when I click onto my own profile I find I have had 2 visitors but it does not say who they were?? I tried the same with Weston and confuaco and found the people that had visited their profile were listed [me included] so I can see other peoples visitors but not my own??
*Even* if this works OK eventually I fail to see the need for it? 
What purpose do you see it serving?? Just a little, little bit of an invasion of privacy!


----------



## Rondo

Andante said:


> Just a point when I click onto my own profile I find I have had 2 visitors but it does not say who they were?? I tried the same with Weston and confuaco and found the people that had visited their profile were listed [me included] so I can see other peoples visitors but not my own??
> *Even* if this works OK eventually I fail to see the need for it?
> What purpose do you see it serving?? Just a little, little bit of an invasion of privacy!


When I click on your profile, I can see them. Are you able to see that now?


----------



## Guest

Hi Rondo,
Yes I see the last 2 visitors You and modusr that is shown as the “last 2 visitors” out of a total of 8 I can’t find name of other visitors, I have just paid you a visit!and you show Andante + moduser out of a total of 8.
I also see my Friend list is empty, ?? yet when I click it it shows old buddies?


----------



## phoenixshade

My guess as to the visitors: the other 6 were unregistered guests, perhaps? This site gets quite a few of those...

Second guess: It only keeps track of this over a fixed period of time, after which the names drop off.


----------



## Guest

I would hope that visitors would not be able to access profiles, also why are the other 6 not shown it was within the last 24 hrs


----------



## Krummhorn

I'm checking these out too ... afaik the profiles have always been visible to visitors; mine always was, anyway. The stats in the profile now show who visited your profile.

Here's all you wanted to know about user profiles but were afraid to ask.


----------



## phoenixshade

Andante said:


> I would hope that visitors would not be able to access profiles [...]


Bad news, mate. I just logged out (so I showed up as an "unregistered guest") and clicked on a few profiles. Visitors _can_ access profiles.

Easy solution: Don't put anything in your profile that you don't want the world to know. Personally, I don't mind that UG's can access my profile... I have nothing to be ashamed of. (At least, nothing I've put into my _profile_ :evilgrin: )

_EDIT: Question for the admins: Did this software change also upgrade the registration process to (hopefully) block most of the spambots we've been cursed with lately?_


----------



## Krummhorn

phoenixshade said:


> _Question for the admins: Did this software change also upgrade the registration process to (hopefully) block most of the spambots we've been cursed with lately?_


YES!! There is a new "captcha" in place. Since the upgrade this morning, spambot registrations have dropped off by 95% - .

Kh


----------



## Rondo

Krummhorn said:


> YES!! There is a new "captcha" in place. Since the upgrade this morning, spambot registrations have dropped off by 95% - .
> 
> Kh


So, *FreeHerbalXXX* may have some trouble registering? Darn! I guess we're all doomed to talking to real people after all.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Andante said:


> What purpose do you see it [i.e.: the 'visitations' log] serving?? Just a little, little bit of an invasion of privacy!


Yup, saw this feature in 'another place.' _If_ you don't wish your visitations to profiles to be a matter of public record, you can always peruse profile pages when logged off (that is to say, as a guest).


----------



## opus67

phoenixshade said:


> Bad news, mate. I just logged out (so I showed up as an "unregistered guest") and clicked on a few profiles. Visitors _can_ access profiles.
> 
> Easy solution: Don't put anything in your profile that you don't want the world to know. Personally, I don't mind that UG's can access my profile... I have nothing to be ashamed of. (At least, nothing I've put into my _profile_ :evilgrin: )


Easier solution: Prohibit access to those who have not logged in. This should be possible with vBulletin.


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> Easier solution: Prohibit access to those who have not logged in. This should be possible with vBulletin.


I quite agree, if you are not a registered member then reading the forums should be all that is available to you


----------



## phoenixshade

opus67 said:


> Easier solution: Prohibit access to those who have not logged in. This should be possible with vBulletin.


Yes, I suppose this is entirely possible with vBulletin, but I really have no idea what purpose it would serve, since any individual can set up an account in mere minutes and have access to all profiles. I don't see why it's a big deal. :shrug:


----------



## opus67

phoenixshade said:


> I don't see why it's a big deal. :shrug:


Neither do I.  I was just offering a suggestion for those who feel queasy about "visitors" visiting their user profiles.


----------



## Guest

I am not really bothered, although if any one makes rude comments about my photo I will retaliate'
seriously, are all things to be available to browsers?


----------



## Krummhorn

Update/Change:

The profile "visitation logging" has just been turned off ... 
It no longer shows who has visited your profile or how many times it has been viewed.


----------



## phoenixshade

Krummhorn said:


> The profile "visitation logging" has just been turned off ...
> It no longer shows who has visited your profile or how many times it has been viewed.


Bummer... I kind of LIKED being able to see who has visited my profile...


----------

